# How you feel



## blackroot (May 31, 2006)

All right. Let's try something fun. Everybody post a song that fits how you feel right now. Post the artist, title, some of the lyrics, and a link to the song if you have it.

BT - Somnambulist
http://www.napster.com/player/tracks/13669663

So little time, so little time
I'm so frustrated
Some little joy, so little joy
It's complicated
So little time, so little time time
To work it on out
(Yeah yeah)

So little joy, so little joy
It's complicated
I feel I'm stumbling in the dark
Somnambulated
I feel my heart seeking the sparks
I'm praying for love
(Love love)
Praying for love

So little joy, so little joy
It's complicated
Some little time, so little time
When your heart's been faded
So little hope, so little hope
I'm praying for love
(Love love)
Is more than enough

Simply being loved loved loved
Simply being loved loved loved
Simply being loved loved loved
Is more than enough
(Yeah yeah)


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers (May 30, 2006)

Can I post two?? Heres hoping!

This is someone I have just discovered, its not my usual thing but I think its very pretty!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=37390598

Its called Elusive, by Scott Matthews, but I can't find the lyrics as he isn't very well known.

Theres also this one:

http://www.ledzeppelin.com/site_flash/fs_discography.html (then click on stairway to heaven)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to heaven
There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold
And she's buying a stairway to heaven
And when she gets there she knows if the stores are closed
With a word she can get what she came for

Woe oh oh oh oh oh
And she's buying a stairway to heaven

There's a sign on the wall but she wants to be sure
And you know sometimes words have two meanings
In the tree by the brook there's a songbird who sings
Sometimes all of our thoughts are misgiven

Woe oh oh oh oh oh
And she's buying a stairway to heaven

There's a feeling I get when I look to the west
And my spirit is crying for leaving
In my thoughts I have seen rings of smoke through the trees
And the voices of those who stand looking

Woe oh oh oh oh oh
And she's buying a stairway to heaven

And it's whispered that soon, if we all call the tune
Then the piper will lead us to reason
And a new day will dawn for those who stand long
And the forest will echo with laughter

And it makes me wonder

If there's a bustle in your hedgerow
Don't be alarmed now
It's just a spring clean for the May Queen

Yes there are two paths you can go by
but in the long run
There's still time to change the road you're on

Your head is humming and it won't go because you don't know
The piper's calling you to join him
Dear lady can't you hear the wind blow and did you know
Your stairway lies on the whispering wind

And as we wind on down the road
Our shadows taller than our souls
There walks a lady we all know
Who shines white light and wants to show
How everything still turns to gold
And if you listen very hard
The tune will come to you at last
When all are one and one is all
To be a rock and not to roll
Woe oh oh oh oh oh
And she's buying a stairway to heaven

There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold
And she's buying a stairway to heaven
And when she gets there she knows if the stores are closed
With a word she can get what she came for

And she's buying a stairway to heaven

The perfect songs to match my bizarre mood this afternoon!


----------

